# Yatzy im Java



## edo (15. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich benötige umbedingt hilfe bei der Programmierung von Yatzy im Java.

Mit dem GUI komme ich soweit klar, mit der gesammten logik aber nicht, falls dieses Spiel bereits von jemandem Programmiert wurd, wäre ich froh, wenn er es mal posten könnte...

Vielen Vielen Dank....!!!!


----------



## johanness (15. Okt 2007)

Was genau ist denn Dein Problem?


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2007)

Ja die gesammt logik eigentlich...!
bin ganz neu in der Programmierwelt und habe bereits so eine aufgabe bekommen komme aber hinten und vorne nicht klar damit...!

 :cry:


----------



## madboy (15. Okt 2007)

drei Links für dich: 
http://www.google.com/codesearch
http://www.koders.com/
http://www.unileoben.ac.at/~amat/lehrbetrieb/java/demos/Jan2007/YATzy.java


----------

